# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  What is BEST new prohormone out?

## clapper3989

anyone seen anything new>? methyl depot? or anyone know what prohormones are replacing sd and pp?

----------


## JamieStyles

im curious to know tooo, i might take one in the late fall

----------


## unvme9180

you can still get PP but its like $50. you can get the knock offs for much cheaper.

----------


## JonB2302

Try Trenadrol by Kilo Sports or ProMagnon 25 by Peak Performance Labs. I'm currently on a ProMagnonn cycle and it's giving good results (It's very similar to Halodrol 50 by Gaspari)

J.B.

----------


## korexite

superdrol clones are still around

----------


## clapper3989

i have some trenadrol.. what does it actually do? and has anyone seen it work effectively from experience? and do yall think m1t is better than sd or pp?

----------


## Superdrol1971

> i have some trenadrol.. what does it actually do? and has anyone seen it work effectively from experience? and do yall think m1t is better than sd or pp?


Anabolic effects & dosing requirements
As fascinating as all this chemistry might be, you are probably much more interested in how well Superdrol is going to work. What you are going to gain, and how much it will take you to make these gains? The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, so numbers do not tell the whole story, but let us look at them nonetheless. According to the book values, Superdrol should be 20% as androgenic as the reference standard methyl-test, and 400-800% as anabolic, while M1T is 910-1600%, and Anadrol closer to 300%, while being twice as androgenic as Superdrol, mg for mg. So in theory, Superdrol should be half as anabolic as the same dosage of M1T, and 10-20% as androgenic. This would mean that it should take twice the dosage of Superdrol to match the anabolic effects of M1T, at which dosage its androgenic side-effects would be 20-40% of those from M1T. Fortunately in the case of Superdrol it exceeds in practice its theoretical promise. All testers  who were selected in part because of their experience with M1T  found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of what a comparable dose of M1T would have given them. Moreover, they found very few side-effects to complain about. 
What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day. Period. There was, certainly, a desire to get this product to market before the ban, but because we were able to keep its chemistry secret, competition did not force it to be rushed, as was the case with M-Dien. Accordingly, proper testing was carried out, allowing us to determine real world dosing recommendations, not ballpark theoretical numbers. The following recommendations are honest and accurate: 10-15mg will be sufficient for beginners under 200lbs; 20-25mg for those advanced lifters under 200lbs, or for those above 200lbs but untrained; 30-35mg for men who have seriously trained themselves but are under 240lbs. For men who think they need to run a dose which falls between the use of whole capsules, one extra 10mg capsule can be taken before workouts, such that the weekly average is appropriate. as a rule of thumb, Superdrol will require 50% more of a dose than M1T to give you comparable gains in muscle. Any women who are entertaining the possibility of using Superdrol should reduce the weight to accord with their sex and their height, and then divide these dosages by a factor of no less than ten. Capsules will then have to be diluted in liquid to be measured accurately. For men, 40mg is a dose only for the very large or the true non-responders, by which I mean people who do not see results on less than 30mg of M1T. Very few people will need 40mg of Superdrol, and no one will need above 50mg. If used in a stack reduce the daily dose by 5-10mg, which would be very prudent given how well Superdrol will stack, and if not its expense, then your very limited supply.

----------


## violator1

might b wrong thread but here goes. done 5 cycles of sd and wanna take the next step toward something stronger like dbol or eq but dont hit anything without guidanced. can anyone tell me how they went about their "first time"? thanx 4 your help

----------


## Hackamaniac

> might b wrong thread but here goes. done 5 cycles of sd and wanna take the next step toward something stronger like dbol or eq but dont hit anything without guidanced. can anyone tell me how they went about their "first time"? thanx 4 your help


Start a new thread in the steroid forum and you'll get more people to answer your question..

----------


## naeem

i heard that legal gear methyl masterdrol is the same as superdrol but iam not sure about this!

----------


## elow78

I did a cycle of Halodrol 50 and it gave me tremendous results! This stuff rocks! It is a little pricey, but i found some online for $47.

----------


## bruinsball22

You can look for generic labz products, they are cheap and also are the same ingredients as like PP and LMG. My friend is on the Generic Labz mega trn right now and it seems to be working for him pretty good.

----------


## clapper3989

bump..

want to hear more opinions on good ph's out

----------


## novastepp

do a search.

----------


## primetime1

hey man. just checkin this thead and wanted to toss up some info. i was talkin to a buddy of mine who was using some halodrol and was gettinnice lean gains, i was impressed with his results to say the least. i looked up the stuff and found it wasnt around anylonger in most places and figured id run down to my supp place and asked the dudes there what was closest to this and he told me methandrol 50 . i decided to give it a try and test it for my self and since ive takin it from last weds til today i have to say i feel stronger already. today alone i repped more weight for more reps and havnt changed anything beside adding some supps.. do a search on that and also mega zol.. im runnin that along with it for a month to see what happens..

----------


## savax

Does ProMagnon/Halodrol cause hairloss?

----------


## briancb1

I took it and didn't notice a thing. If I did lose hair it was so negligent that one couldn't even notice.

----------


## korexite

> might b wrong thread but here goes. done 5 cycles of sd and wanna take the next step toward something stronger like dbol or eq but dont hit anything without guidanced. can anyone tell me how they went about their "first time"? thanx 4 your help



spend more time on the AAS forums. there are actually a lot of decent internet sources these days.

----------


## Brazil

oxodrol same substance as superdrol. I just ordered some. the pills are 12 mg vs 10 for the superdrol im only going to take two per day for a month

----------


## l2elapse

most the things listed suchy as SD, PP, etc are steroids . What are some good PROhormones?

----------


## Rip it

i was looking today and seen that juggernaut has some new (or aleast new to me) prohormones out one which is called"TRENX" (Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione)
and they have "winZtrol" chem name is the below( [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol). see my question is has anyone tried these, had a friend that has tried them, or just heard something about them, i geuss any info on them you have would be helpful. thanks

----------


## cfiler

> i was looking today and seen that juggernaut has some new (or aleast new to me) prohormones out one which is called"TRENX" (Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione)
> and they have "winZtrol" chem name is the below( [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol). see my question is has anyone tried these, had a friend that has tried them, or just heard something about them, i geuss any info on them you have would be helpful. thanks


Those are new, I haven't heard about them yet.

----------


## cfiler

1-test : still the king.

----------


## korexite

> 1-test : still the king.



you have not tried superdrol then.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

if you guys want any, go to www.DiscountAnabolics.com they got a ton of PP/SD knock offs for cheap

----------


## suprman09

anyone try phera bol by juggernaut?

----------


## NightTrain

pher bol is the same as phera-plex, havent used it but same chemical make up as phera-plex

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Exact same thing as phera plex, but u get 30 more, 90ct oppose to 60, plus they are only $20!

----------


## suprman09

thats what i thought thanks, juggernaut also makes tren -x which looks pretty interesting... anyone try it?

----------


## tinyguy2

> you have not tried superdrol then.



superdrol is half of what m1t is.

----------


## kyjelly

> superdrol is half of what *m1t* is.



Isnt that rat poision?

Plus, u cant buy it anywhere. damn. But Tiny, if you know, hit me up.

hhhhmmm...should I be posting this?

----------


## tinyguy2

yeah its not available. i was basically jsut stating that superdrol isn't the greatest thing since whey protein. M1t being toxic is grossly overstated in my opinion. There hasn't been any studies showing how bad certain methyl's really are for your liver in the long term especially if you do only a few short cycles. Sure your liver values elevate but that is only while on. Liver values also don't mean your liver is acctually getting destroyed there are other mechanisms involved. I've read this on a couple websites a while back.

----------


## tinyguy2

also why do these prohormones? you gain what 10 pounds at the most...don't say that you gain 20 thats bs. you only gain 20 becuase you never lifted before or never ate right till you did a cycle. Why not do real juice? unless your 16 like half the retards that do prohormones are. If you go to any gym its there. just make some friends. Steroids are proven and pound for pound they are cheaper. Plus doing test is supposed to make you feel like a million bucks these prohormones make you get headaches and back pain. soudns great. why not eat some food and not do steroids till you at least have some kind of mass. most people that do phs are 160 and dont eat enough. **** ph's.

----------


## kyjelly

> also why do these prohormones? you gain what 10 pounds at the most...don't say that you gain 20 thats bs. you only gain 20 becuase you never lifted before or never ate right till you did a cycle. Why not do real juice? unless your 16 like half the retards that do prohormones are. If you go to any gym its there. just make some friends. Steroids are proven and pound for pound they are cheaper. Plus doing test is supposed to make you feel like a million bucks these prohormones make you get headaches and back pain. soudns great. why not eat some food and not do steroids till you at least have some kind of mass. most people that do phs are 160 and dont eat enough. **** ph's.



haha, thats the truth. I did an SD cycle..gained abotu 10....wasnt really worth it IMO.

----------


## l2elapse

> haha, thats the truth. I did an SD cycle..gained abotu 10....wasnt really worth it IMO.


10 pounds and im sure you did a cycle of 3-4 weeks? 10 pounds in that time is not worth it? riiight

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Superior Nutraceuticals sells Superdrol..A raw methyl masteron 
from China.. Any one taken it?? Personally I bought 5 bottles for $20 and will sell them for $45 around my way..

----------


## sock

> i was looking today and seen that juggernaut has some new (or aleast new to me) prohormones out one which is called"TRENX" (Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione)
> and they have "winZtrol" chem name is the below( [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol). see my question is has anyone tried these, had a friend that has tried them, or just heard something about them, i geuss any info on them you have would be helpful. thanks


Trenx is the same thing as finigenx: FiniGenX Magnum contains 25 mg per 6 ml of Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione microencapsulated in a liposome delivery system (Patent Pending), just different dosage form. Finigenx is dosed low and pricey.

----------


## kyjelly

> 10 pounds and im sure you did a cycle of 3-4 weeks? 10 pounds in that time is not worth it? riiight



I meant more so money wise. With all the supps and PCT.

Might as well pay 30 more or so, and get way better results with real gear.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> I meant more so money wise. With all the supps and PCT.
> 
> Might as well pay 30 more or so, and get way better results with real gear.


real gear vs. sd and other prohoromones.. which one contains the most side effects though?? if taken correctly, sd can yield decent results with minimal sides.. dont u think?

----------


## kyjelly

> real gear vs. sd and other prohoromones.. which one contains the most side effects though?? if taken correctly, sd can yield decent results with minimal sides.. dont u think?



Well, actually people dont know everything about these "pro hormones". I know people that have taken them, even with supps, and have nasty back pumps, headaches, nose bleeds, and people get "tired". 

When the real gear is used properly, not much can happen, if anything. We know more about roids and whats in them. Also, like Tiny said, Test is said to actually make you feel better. I mean, take feeling better and better gains vs. back pumps and not as good gains.

Dont get me wrong, 10lbs in 4 weeks isnt bad at all. But that extra little cash for the real stuff would be way more beneficial. Better gains, look better, feel better, if used right..really no nasty sides.

----------


## sock

There is always the legal issue. People such as myself can not afford to take the chance with illegal compounds. I work in the pharmaceutical industry, and any drug conviction (or any felony), I am through. Waste of 6 years of college and great professional career. It is still legal to have sd, pp etc. They have not been scheduled as of now.

----------


## kyjelly

> There is always the legal issue. People such as myself can not afford to take the chance with illegal compounds. I work in the pharmaceutical industry, and any drug conviction (or any felony), I am through. Waste of 6 years of college and great professional career. It is still legal to have sd, pp etc. They have not been scheduled as of now.



Well yeah, if thats the case, and you dont wanna risk anything. Pro hormones are the way to go if you want to.

----------


## sock

kyjelly - I should have noted, legal issues besides; I agree with you. Gear is the way to go. (I am stuck with taking greater health risks.) Tons of data has been generated regarding safety and efficacy of gear. There is no long term studies that I know of for ph's or designer roids. I am really curious to the type of safety and tox studies done on compounds such as sd, pp etc. Another concern is long term storage, particularly for people who stock pile. Degradates can be more toxic than parent molecule.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Well, actually people dont know everything about these "pro hormones". I know people that have taken them, even with supps, and have nasty back pumps, headaches, nose bleeds, and people get "tired". 
> 
> When the real gear is used properly, not much can happen, if anything. We know more about roids and whats in them. Also, like Tiny said, Test is said to actually make you feel better. I mean, take feeling better and better gains vs. back pumps and not as good gains.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, 10lbs in 4 weeks isnt bad at all. But that extra little cash for the real stuff would be way more beneficial. Better gains, look better, feel better, if used right..really no nasty sides.



you made decent arguments.. Personally, I had no sides while on SD.. I guess this depends on the individual.. 13lbs in 4 weeks.. not bad IMO. I just havent decided to take the plunge to needle inflicting gear.. yet (haaha)

----------


## kyjelly

> you made decent arguments.. Personally, I had no sides while on SD.. I guess this depends on the individual.. 13lbs in 4 weeks.. not bad IMO. I just havent decided to take the plunge to needle inflicting gear.. yet (haaha)



hahaha the needle...ev1's fear.

Yeah, SD myself, I only got a back pump here and there and a nose bleed. But with supps and PCT and the SD itself, I paid around 300 or so.

Real gear is close to, or cheaper than that and you will put on double to triple the gains. People think roids are "killers", but its alot of hype. Its the people who ABUSE them, not USE them, who can get ****ed up. 

Heres a little HBO special on Roids...bout 10 minutes long...interesting stuff::

http://www.************.com/articledata/hbosteroids/

that would be e l i t e f i t n e s s between the www and com, of course with no spaces.

----------


## tinyguy2

i think the needle sounds like fun

----------


## hardgainer12

it is :7up:  i cant wait till monday!!

----------


## dboy

I'm almost off 3wks on methyl masterdrol (sd) and have to say i'm super-impressed. Lost bodyfat, gained about 10lbs and have felt pretty damn good. The first wk i was super-pooched all the time and wanted to sleep but after that it went away. All and all no sides and some great gains = killer supp

----------


## tinyguy2

you people have to stop thinking it a supplement. its not even a prohormone it is a steroid in every sense. yeah i'm waiting till december for my first test cycle i'm so anxious

----------


## kyjelly

> you people have to stop thinking it a supplement. its not even a prohormone it is a steroid in every sense. yeah i'm waiting till december for my first test cycle i'm so anxious



lol yeah, these "pro steroids "....the legal kind *cough*cough*

----------


## tinyguy2

haha yea legal till somebody rights another article on them stating there the devil. then soon enough because of these bullshit supplements the whole industry will end up getting regulated like in canada where you need a perscription to buy amino f!cking acids. **** the legality of steroids just dont be stupid and get caught i work for a pharmceutical company also big deal jsut don't be dumb.

----------


## sock

> haha yea legal till somebody rights another article on them stating there the devil. then soon enough because of these bullshit supplements the whole industry will end up getting regulated like in canada where you need a perscription to buy amino f!cking acids. **** the legality of steroids just dont be stupid and get caught i work for a pharmceutical company also big deal jsut don't be dumb.


You missed the point. It is a big deal personally for me regarding legal issues. I would rather take the health risks than legal. As stated, I have six years invested in education + 5 in the industry. I get paid very well. Good luck ever working in pharmacy or medical industry with felony conviction. Other professions may be more lenient, I do not know. Nothing is fool proof, you do not have to be stupid to get caught. I could care less what people think about what I do for a living. I have had 10x more shitty jobs than good ones. As for these otc steriods , it is only a matter of time before the are scheduled.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> I'm almost off 3wks on methyl masterdrol (sd) and have to say i'm super-impressed. Lost bodyfat, gained about 10lbs and have felt pretty damn good. The first wk i was super-pooched all the time and wanted to sleep but after that it went away. All and all no sides and some great gains = killer supp


Hey D Boy, is your SD from anabolicxtream? or just plain methyl masterdrol from a private supplier?

----------


## dboy

> Hey D Boy, is your SD from anabolicxtream? or just plain methyl masterdrol from a private supplier?


I got legal gear methyl masterdrol - through about 1/2 bottle (90 caps) for the first cycle. Shit works killer, i'm up almost 10lbs in 3wks but have lost prob 5ish of fat so am super happy w/da results.

----------


## dboy

yeah, it's got the liver supps in it too which sd didn't have so it's probably better anyway...

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> I got legal gear methyl masterdrol - through about 1/2 bottle (90 caps) for the first cycle. Shit works killer, i'm up almost 10lbs in 3wks but have lost prob 5ish of fat so am super happy w/da results.


Good Shit.. Make sure you follow up with proper PCT to keep your gains... I suggest Nolva.

----------


## tinyguy2

novla is a good way to get gyno. clomid and adex

----------


## hardgainer12

> novla is a good way to get gyno. clomid and adex


nolva=gyno? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kristofer68ss

> novla is a good way to get gyno. clomid and adex


for what products? IMO, I wouldnt post this statement without some specifics with it.

----------


## tinyguy2

> for what products? IMO, I wouldnt post this statement without some specifics with it.


read the post above mine its for methylmasterdrol he suggests novla. thats a bad idea

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> read the post above mine its for methylmasterdrol he suggests novla. thats a bad idea


Hold up, hold up, are we on the same page? We are talkin about methyl masteron right? not methylmasterdrol?! And why wouldnt Nolva be a good pct to get your test back up after something like SD?

----------


## briancb1

Tiny is right, SD is a progestin and Nolva could possibly make things worse. Go with other compunds OR you could get things under control with Letro before you start your Nolva and whatever else you run.

----------


## kyjelly

Yeah, the found out recently, that with things like SD, nolva can actually make gyno worse, or even cause it for that matter.

The best PCT for an SD cycle, or PP would be clomid and aromasin .

----------


## tinyguy2

yeah what they said

----------


## NightTrain

have read the same thing, im currently using nova for my PP pct but if id known prior to the cycle i would have gone a differnt route, luckly i have not seen any sighns of gyno as of yet. when i start my masterdrol cycle in jan i will use clomid and aromasin , like suggested.

----------


## AnabolicRick

> Dont get me wrong, 10lbs in 4 weeks isnt bad at all. But that extra little cash for the real stuff would be way more beneficial. Better gains, look better, feel better, if used right..really no nasty sides.



word

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Yeah, the found out recently, that with things like SD, nolva can actually make gyno worse, or even cause it for that matter.
> 
> The best PCT for an SD cycle, or PP would be clomid and aromasin.


Learn new Sh*t everyday.. I used Nolva on my SD cycle.. so clomid is the way to go then :Hmmmm:  I might have to research that some more..

----------


## theomnipotent1

After looking at a bunch of Bullspit and prohormone stuff, I think im going to settle in on some Superdrol. My main issue here is legal. The only reason I dont use something like Test E. is because it's illegal, and fear on needles. 

Q. Should i use anthing to help out my liver proir/while on SD?
Q. For PCT, whats the best oral & legal supplement?

Thanks!

----------


## korexite

I will say it again of the "legals"

superdrol

----------


## usualsuspect

I'm sure prohormones have come along way in recent yrs but I always figured if I was going to suppress my natural test levels, I might as well do the real thing. 
Then again, AAS are illegal in some countries :Smilie:

----------


## reppedout1

hey d bo is the superdrol the same from that site as the one thats banned now?

----------


## mateo112

primal mass and primal plex is a phera plex knockoff. i got 4 90 ct bottles from black rhino nutrition for 90 bucks. worked great for me but i lost most my gains due to inexperence for pct. didn't know that pp was considered an oral steroid . if thats the case i'll wait till they ban them(which is happening as we speak) and double my money.

----------


## korexite

superdrol and various copies are still available at most sites

----------


## hardgainer12

superdrol is around. just $90 a pop. oxodrol 12 is the same chem compound yet $33. just bought 3 bottles

----------


## bigfish

Isn't really new but Max LMG is the shit. you'll have to use clomid and nolva though otc won't cut it with that.

----------


## notorious_mem

www.buildingbrawn.com

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> superdrol is around. just $90 a pop. oxodrol 12 is the same chem compound yet $33. just bought 3 bottles


Oxodrol 12? where from?

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> www.buildingbrawn.com


what u get from there?

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> hey d bo is the superdrol the same from that site as the one thats banned now?


Yeah, same.. Just not name brand, like anabolic xtream

----------


## EQismypoise

Juggernaut products any good? and what are some good knockoffs of SD?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Juggernaut products any good? *and what are some good knockoffs of SD?*


webber pharmaceuticals oxodrol 12
legal gear methyl masterdrol
serious nutrition solutions methyl-drol xt

----------


## WidowMaker

> superdrol is half of what m1t is.


_BUMP THIS!_ You know your right and I also know this is true from my own experience. Workouts from hell, good diet and recovery, proper PCT and your set. Wish I could get more of it . . . damn it! man.

----------


## UpstateTank

> _BUMP THIS!_ You know your right and I also know this is true from my own experience. Workouts from hell, good diet and recovery, proper PCT and your set. Wish I could get more of it . . . damn it! man.


ill officially end the debate between m1t and sd come january  :Evil2:   :Evil2:   :Evil2:  

just got done w/ a very successful sd cycle...a few years back i ran m1t but didnt get results as good as what i got w/ sd because i was a stoopid 18yr old noob  :Frown:

----------


## WidowMaker

> ill officially end the debate between m1t and sd come january    
> 
> just got done w/ a very successful sd cycle...a few years back i ran m1t but didnt get results as good as what i got w/ sd because i was a stoopid 18yr old noob


Didn't mean to hit a nerve Bro. Some things work better for others and some don't. My bench increased 75lbs from Nov '04 to Jan '05 when I ( at that time) set a new pr 
(315 raw) at the Ironboy Powerlifting Championships and won my weight division. Injured my elbow --recovered from that and went on again (with some I had stockpiled) in Jun '06 to Aug '06 to do gym pr of 375 paused raw. Which, if everything pans out I will be taking that and more to the Dec '06 Ironboy Championships or Jan '07 APF Championships.


I'm not saying SD doesn't work, it does, but (for me) M1T was a lot better.  :Evil2:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Didn't mean to hit a nerve Bro. Some things work better for others and some don't. My bench increased 75lbs from Nov '04 to Jan '05 when I ( at that time) set a new pr 
> (315 raw) at the Ironboy Powerlifting Championships and won my weight division. Injured my elbow --recovered from that and went on again (with some I had stockpiled) in Jun '06 to Aug '06 to do gym pr of 375 paused raw. Which, if everything pans out I will be taking that and more to the Dec '06 Ironboy Championships or Jan '07 APF Championships.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying SD doesn't work, it does, but (for me) M1T was a lot better.


no worries bro didnt hit a nerve...sorry if i came across like a dick

im maaad f'in excited to finallly do a M1T cycle right--so my hunch is it will turn out to be better than sd

big props on the powerlifting competitions btw

----------


## embalmer

wonder how long 3 bottles of m1t will last me ;P

----------


## UpstateTank

> wonder how long 3 bottles of m1t will last me ;P


i hate you!!!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## WidowMaker

> wonder how long 3 bottles of m1t will last me ;P


I hate you too.lol.
Since they are out of date you can just sell them to me, they wont do you much good. hehehe.lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> I hate you too.lol.
> Since they are out of date you can just sell them to me, they wont do you much good. hehehe.lol



 :Haha:

----------


## embalmer

oh the ones i got dont expire until 2010 or so ;P

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Ill give you my 1st born...and my left kidney?

----------


## embalmer

if you give me your left when you take m1t you'll be basically committing suicide cause that shit will kill your right :P

----------


## l2elapse

> no worries bro didnt hit a nerve...sorry if i came across like a dick
> 
> im maaad f'in excited to finallly do a M1T cycle right--so my hunch is it will turn out to be better than sd
> 
> big props on the powerlifting competitions btw


you going to do a cycle of m1t upstate?

----------


## gr8twht

while your on the subject of m1t ..... what's the differences in the m1d, m1a, etc? and which is better

----------


## WidowMaker

> while your on the subject of m1t ..... what's the differences in the m1d, m1a, etc? and which is better


I have personally tried m1d and m1a versions and they seem to work in the dosage that is recommended, but they (for myself) was only about 60% of what m1t was. If, however you've never tried m1t then you may like these forms.
Do not increase the dosage to equal the strength level of m1t all that will do worsen then effects of the sides.
To my knowledge no-one has relly manufactured anything close to m1t as they have made a few products close to sd.
Upstate Tank has mentioned a few good products close to sd in his above thread.

----------


## UpstateTank

> you going to do a cycle of m1t upstate?


ohhh yea....uber pumped for it
My buddy has an unopened bottle he just informed me about so come January be on the lookout for Upstate's M1T Log  :Evil2:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> ohhh yea....uber pumped for it
> My buddy has an unopened bottle he just informed me about so come January be on the lookout for Upstate's M1T Log



lol, good luck with that. From what I hear, it has rat poision in it.

----------


## UpstateTank

> lol, good luck with that. From what I hear, it has rat poision in it.


i guess its a good thing im not a rat then  :LOL:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> i guess its a good thing im not a rat then



 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## WidowMaker

> lol, good luck with that. From what I hear, it has rat poision in it.



From those that you are hearing it from are mad b/c it's not being made anymore.lol.

----------


## gobig99

im about to start superiornutraceuticals SD

----------


## Petenice63

Anybody Tried This Product Yet??

----------


## UpstateTank

> Anybody Tried This Product Yet??


its not a prohormone...just another overpriced junk herbal blend product

----------


## WidowMaker

> its not a prohormone...just another overpriced junk herbal blend product


Will they ever learn, Brother???lol.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Will they ever learn, Brother???lol.


haha apparently not!

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

Hey gobig99...Which bottle did you buy? They have so many with different dosages. Hope its the real deal, not some cheap alternative thats "New and Improved".

----------


## gobig99

i got the 120 10mg bottle
i see no point getting the 20mg capsules because its better to space out dosages during the day because of half life i would think

----------


## abobo316

*serious nutrition solutions methyl-drol xt

tank...is this as good as masterdrol or better?*

I start my masterdrol cycle in about 3 weeks or so and I want to start reading up on what I'll be starting in january  :Wink/Grin: 

and I was browsing discount A's and I came across Methyl Vol...now is this really the same compound as superdrol? it is awfully cheap..

http://www.discountanabolics.com/p/ES11

----------


## UpstateTank

methyl drol and masterdrol are the same compound but the masterdrol has added liver protection in it--although not near enough. I'm not too sure about methyl vol and sd being the same compound as the ingredients listed cause the ingredients in the 2 dont completely match up (unless somehow the one little difference is because the terms are synonymous)

----------


## clapper3989

so what does everyone think about all these prohormones coming out with m1,4ad.. is that shit legit and worth taking?

----------


## clapper3989

so what does everyone think about all these prohormones coming out with m1,4ad.. is that shit legit and worth taking?

----------


## gr8twht

i just got my bottle of serious nutrition solutions methyl-drol xt in this weekend, but here's the question i have ....... it says take 2-3 times daily, but with the MM (which is what i took last go around) you started off 1st wk at 10mg, and then worked up ..... should i do the same with SNS MD XT or go with say 1st 2ks at 20mg and then 30mg my last 2wks? also, should i take creatine along with this or just wait until my 4 wks are up with MD? thats what i had done in the past, just to keep my strength up. i'm also taking whey protein.

----------


## UpstateTank

> i just got my bottle of serious nutrition solutions methyl-drol xt in this weekend, but here's the question i have ....... it says take 2-3 times daily, but with the MM (which is what i took last go around) you started off 1st wk at 10mg, and then worked up ..... should i do the same with SNS MD XT or go with say 1st 2ks at 20mg and then 30mg my last 2wks? also, should i take creatine along with this or just wait until my 4 wks are up with MD? thats what i had done in the past, just to keep my strength up. i'm also taking whey protein.


depends on how you reacted to your last cycle...i ran my sd (same thing as mm and sns mehtyl drol) 20/20/30/30 but again everyones different

also save the creatine for pct

----------


## gr8twht

upstate .... what times do you take yours? when i did 20 mg, i was doing when i get up (6am) and then again at noon-ish (or my lunch time). i work out in the mornings now anywhere from 6:45-7:00. i'd like to get a good mass building workout down too ....i may jump on your routine and try it out, looks like it has really put some on you ... nice work!

----------


## The Shredder

whats the word on LG Sciences - Liquid Masterdrol?

----------


## notorious_mem

> what u get from there?


methyl plex pheraplex knock off

----------


## UpstateTank

> upstate .... what times do you take yours? when i did 20 mg, i was doing when i get up (6am) and then again at noon-ish (or my lunch time). i work out in the mornings now anywhere from 6:45-7:00. i'd like to get a good mass building workout down too ....i may jump on your routine and try it out, looks like it has really put some on you ... nice work!


I would take mine upon waking up (830am)...wait about 15 minutes eat...then be at the gym about 45minutes after that

I'd take my second dose 6hrs later b/c the half life of sd is 6hrs...From the looks of it you have your dosing times down pat  :Smilie: 

Thanks for the compliments too bro!

----------


## notorious_mem

has anyone had any luck in finding the tubs of m1t?

----------


## MoNey MikE

superdrol

----------


## ottomaddox

old post

----------

